# Dinky 666 - Corporal Launcher



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

There’s always that one massive “mega toy’… the really expensive and complicated one that everybody wants, but almost no kid gets. 

When it comes to Military Dinky Toys from the 1960s, that title goes to Dinky No. 666, the Corporal Missile Transporter. As Britain’s first tactical nuclear weapon, this rocket system was a big deal, and Dinky made sure to commemorate it with a first-rate, and exceptionally expensive, toy. 

I know that the subject of this post isn't quite a model, but it is a cool replica, and there IS a kit of it. It's also Christmas related, so enjoy!

When I was little, I’d seen pictures of it in my uncle’s old catalogues, and wished he’d been more into military stuff. I figure’d that’d be the only way I’d ever get to see one. Well, my brother proved me wrong, and for Christmas a few years ago got me one. 

So, in the spirit of the Season, I thought I’d share one of the coolest Christmas presents ever, in any age. 

Have a great holiday, everyone, and remember: Duck and Cover!
*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/co...-toys/dinky-no-666-corporal-missile-launcher/*


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is a great article and shows your love for the Corporal Launcher. My Dinkys were much more ordinary. And my real toy lust from my childhood would be for new versions of my Project S.W.O.R.D. toys.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Xenodyssey said:


> That is a great article and shows your love for the Corporal Launcher. My Dinkys were much more ordinary. And my real toy lust from my childhood would be for new versions of my Project S.W.O.R.D. toys.


Thanks! I do love the Corporal. It's just such an amazing piece of both toy and art! 

I wasn't familiar with the S.W.O.R.D. stuff; wow, those are cool!


----------

